# Organizations for Google's Summer of Code



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 10, 2021)

And, of course, FreeBSD is there 
Microsoft isn't. Linux has two reps. (How many distros are there now?)


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 10, 2021)

Did the official slogan change?  _The power to serve_ -> _FreeBSD: the foundation of the internet_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 10, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> And, of course, FreeBSD is there
> Microsoft isn't. Linux has two reps. (How many distros are there now?)



Well, they have Gentoo and Debian representing Linux. That basically covers it for all discos, trivial differences notwithstanding, doesn't it?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2021)

Not sure if this has been updated for 2021 yet (it does look up to date) but here are some ideas you can submit to: https://wiki.freebsd.org/SummerOfCodeIdeas


----------

